# Hinge Release Suggestions??



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> ...Carter Evolution + and loving it. ...


Is that one comfortable for you? How many fingers is it? Tried any other thumb trigger releases that you find comfortable?

I've tried most all of the hinged releases. Most of them are pretty much the same on the head end (Scott, most of the truballs, Atensions, Colby, Zenith, etc.) with the only difference being the head position relative to the pointer and middle fingers and the handle comfort. For instance, I keep going back to my Colby because the head's balance point is closer to the middle finger which I find to be more comfortable since I use my middle finger to "pull" with more than most. I don't like the Truball's wide handle, but the first generation stuff was acceptable to my hand. The Zeniths to me were comfortable, but I never liked the fact that the fully radiused handle felt like it was slipping through my fingers. 

There's a few oddballs (Stan, Truball HT, Carter Only) which all have improved "feel" in the actual head/"hinge" mechanism itself. Again, all the handles are slightly different. 

Another thing to consider is safeties. I see no reason for one myself (I've had more safeties malfunction than I've had accidental misfires from those not equipped with one) so that is not a strong selling point to me. It is important to some folks though. 

Try to shoot as many friends releases as you can find first so that you don't end up like me out in the boonies.:wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Scott Longhorn, nuff said!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

yes, part of my intention of throwing this out there, was to see if anybody in the area had one they would recommend me trying, and letting me give it a shot. To answer your question about the Evo being comfortable, no it was not comfortable to me at all. I know they have a smaller version but mine is the standard size. I have actually made a custom molded grip that attaches to the Evo, that is literally molded to my fingers, so NOW it is comfortable, but for comparison purposes, the standard Evo spread my fingers out WAY too much. It is a 4 finger version. If I was going to buy another Evo, I would get a 3 finger version, but don't know if I may want that 4th finger for a little more leverage when going to a hinge..


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> yes, part of my intention of throwing this out there, was to see if anybody in the area had one they would recommend me trying, and letting me give it a shot. To answer your question about the Evo being comfortable, no it was not comfortable to me at all. I know they have a smaller version but mine is the standard size. I have actually made a custom molded grip that attaches to the Evo, that is literally molded to my fingers, so NOW it is comfortable, but for comparison purposes, the standard Evo spread my fingers out WAY too much. It is a 4 finger version. If I was going to buy another Evo, I would get a 3 finger version, but don't know if I may want that 4th finger for a little more leverage when going to a hinge..


Your profile isn't filled out so I don't know where you are. I just walked out of the house and handed a duffel bag full of hinges to some dude hoping he was you. Was it? Did ya get 'em?

:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

RchurE said:


> Your profile isn't filled out so I don't know where you are. I just walked out of the house and handed a duffel bag full of hinges to some dude hoping he was you. Was it? Did ya get 'em?
> 
> :wink:


lol.. nope.. wasn't me. I think most of the people on AT in my immediate area know me and where I am, but I am in Frederick MD.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Geez.. Hornet probly has half a dozen in his pockets the last couple shoots.. get one from him and try it while you're warming up.. 

I have a spare/backup hinge, but it's a BT Gold and kinda big. I like it that way, but.. for a smaller hand, it may be too big, but next time ya see me, kick me.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Geez.. Hornet probly has half a dozen in his pockets the last couple shoots.. get one from him and try it while you're warming up..
> 
> I have a spare/backup hinge, but it's a BT Gold and kinda big. I like it that way, but.. for a smaller hand, it may be too big, but next time ya see me, kick me.


Yeah, I may hit Hornet up to try some of his. I know he mentioned to me that he likes the smaller releases too.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

He loaned me a couple to play with when I first shot a hinge.. I liked one enough that he almost didn't get it back.. 

But, it really helped me to learn about them and figure out what kind/style I wanted to start with.. :thumb:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> He loaned me a couple to play with when I first shot a hinge.. I liked one enough that he almost didn't get it back..
> 
> But, it really helped me to learn about them and figure out what kind/style I wanted to start with.. :thumb:


Yeah.. I'm sure being able to hold it in your hand and shoot it is the best way to make the decision. Hornet, are you buzzing around here somewhere?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Geez.. Hornet probly has half a dozen in his pockets the last couple shoots.. get one from him and try it while you're warming up..
> 
> I have a spare/backup hinge, but it's a BT Gold and kinda big. I like it that way, but.. for a smaller hand, it may be too big, but next time ya see me, kick me.


actually....the first week we shot at NORVA I had I think 4 different hinges on me...I brought them to bubbleguts for Rachael to try. He still has one of them....the one that got Sticky shooting a hinge last year :wink:

The only thing you should really do is to get your hands on as many as possible. Everyone makes a good hinge....the key is to try and try and try and try until you find the one that feels the best to you 

I am pretty sure that between those of us shooting this weekend you can probably find at least 10 different ones to get in your hand :wink:

I will bring a few for you to try....I have a couple 2 finger Zeniths around here some place....Nino may have them though....a TRU Ball Tru Tension a STAN Micro III and a NEW release that will be here tomorrow :wink: BG still has the Carter though.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah, I may hit Hornet up to try some of his. I know he mentioned to me that he likes the smaller releases too.


I don't like smaller releases....I just don't like GIANT ones. I am VERY picky about releases. I can usually just hold them in my hand and tell if it's one I would like


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> actually....the first week we shot at NORVA I had I think 4 different hinges on me...I brought them to bubbleguts for Rachael to try. He still has one of them....the one that got Sticky shooting a hinge last year :wink:
> 
> The only thing you should really do is to get your hands on as many as possible. Everyone makes a good hinge....the key is to try and try and try and try until you find the one that feels the best to you
> 
> ...



Cool.. well, I plan on trying to get to the range relatively early this week so maybe I will get a few minutes to try a few if you or anybody else would be willing to let me try.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

hhhmm.. I was just looking in the classifieds and made a guy an "informal offer" on a Carter "Only", small, 4 finger. I was expecting him to not take the offer, but he did. I also have a Carter "Fits Me +" (which is a small release) which I love the feel of. Do you guys think it would be worth buying "sight unseen" for a good price or should I hold off and wait until I have borrowed/shot a few others?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Cool.. well, I plan on trying to get to the range relatively early this week so maybe I will get a few minutes to try a few if you or anybody else would be willing to let me try.


I am not getting any place early :chortle: But your welcome to try whatever I have in the quiver :wink: or on the bow for that matter or the bow  You can always try after also :wink:




golfingguy27 said:


> hhhmm.. I was just looking in the classifieds and made a guy an "informal offer" on a Carter "Only", small, 4 finger. I was expecting him to not take the offer, but he did. I also have a Carter "Fits Me +" (which is a small release) which I love the feel of. Do you guys think it would be worth buying "sight unseen" for a good price or should I hold off and wait until I have borrowed/shot a few others?


Most of us buy sight unseen....I would wait until this weekend though since you really have no clue what different releases feel like. The Only is a sweet release though...feeling wise it's very nice if I shot a Carter that would be the one I would shoot I liked the handle...remember when I asked Clyde Sunday to see his release? That's what he had :wink:

Ya just have to ask EVERYONE around to see what they have....nobody is gonna tell you know :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not getting any place early :chortle: But your welcome to try whatever I have in the quiver :wink: or on the bow for that matter or the bow  You can always try after also :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.. unlike the chewies, field shooters are all most helpful and open about what they shoot, why and will usually let ya try whatever they can... heck.. I've seen Hornet pull his stab off and say 'here.. screw it on and try it' :chortle: Just ask.. most don't need much prompting to help out..


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not getting any place early :chortle: But your welcome to try whatever I have in the quiver :wink: or on the bow for that matter or the bow  You can always try after also :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I remembered that's what Clyde was shooting. If I had been thinking about buying a hinge last weekend, I would have asked him if I could try it. I seem to like the feel of the Carters other than the Evo which is just too big for me without the grip I made for it. I will definately have to keep my eyes open for people with different releases this weekend. I am kind of strange about asking people if I can borrow something though. So chances are, I will only ask the few people that I know somewhat and am comfortable with.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah, I remembered that's what Clyde was shooting. If I had been thinking about buying a hinge last weekend, I would have asked him if I could try it. I seem to like the feel of the Carters other than the Evo which is just too big for me without the grip I made for it. I will definately have to keep my eyes open for people with different releases this weekend. I am kind of strange about asking people if I can borrow something though. So chances are, I will only ask the few people that I know somewhat and am comfortable with.


You don't need to try stuff in archery only when your looking to buy something....if that was the case I wouldn't have tried 95% of the stuff I have tried :wink: When you get the chance to see it try it...handle it...whatever. It's not like there is a Best Buy out there with archery stuff on every corner :wink:

You don't have to ask people to try the stuff.....I have messed with just about every target release made in the past 5-6 years or more....haven't shot all of them. Don't want to or need to....a hinge is a hinge and a thumb trigger is a thumb trigger for the most part. All you really need to do is hold them for the most part :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Should have thought about it when Clyde was here. I chit you not he had 15 releases in his bow case at 2 rivers.

But on a side note, and please don't take this the wrong way.
I think in your case, and being you really don't have any dislikes with your evo. I believe you should be spending more time just learning the game, and becoming familiar with your equipment, and your own game.
You've shot 2 rounds, and after both rounds you want to jump into big equipment changes. I'd just shoot what you have, and work on becoming familiar with the game, your equipment, your shot, ect....... Every time you make a change in equipment you give yourself something else to learn, and become familiar with when there is already so much left to be learned.
The more you complicate matters the more it's gonna slow you down. Save the big changes for after you can get through a course in under 4 hours with out feeling like your rushing. Once you can do that you'll be in a comfort zone as far as your shot, and the game goes, then you might actually see the benefits of making other changes. I just wouldn't do much more to slow you down at this point of the game.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Should have thought about it when Clyde was here. I chit you not he had 15 releases in his bow case at 2 rivers.
> 
> But on a side note, and please don't take this the wrong way.
> I think in your case, and being you really don't have any dislikes with your evo. I believe you should be spending more time just learning the game, and becoming familiar with your equipment, and your own game.
> ...


I definately will not take that the wrong way. I couldn't agree with you more. I was talking to Hornet on the way to and from 2 rivers about some things he thought I should change in my setup, and I mentioned to him that I was going to take his advice on one or two more changes he suggested, but then I wanted to shoot what I've got for now and start getting used to things. This week I shortened my DL a little more and have changed my peep height a little as well as changing my D loop/nocking point setup, and those are the last two changes I plan on making for a while unless I absolutely hate them when I shoot this weekend. I've just noticed that probably 90% of the decent/good shooters that I've seen use a hinge style release, and I've never tried one, so I thought I may be missing out on something...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> I definately will not take that the wrong way. I couldn't agree with you more. I was talking to Hornet on the way to and from 2 rivers about some things he thought I should change in my setup, and I mentioned to him that I was going to take his advice on one or two more changes he suggested, but then I wanted to shoot what I've got for now and start getting used to things. This week I shortened my DL a little more and have changed my peep height a little as well as changing my D loop/nocking point setup, and those are the last two changes I plan on making for a while unless I absolutely hate them when I shoot this weekend. I've just noticed that probably 90% of the decent/good shooters that I've seen use a hinge style release, and I've never tried one, so I thought I may be missing out on something...


back tension is back tension doesn't matter if it's resistance activated or rotation activated. I think until you really get your bearings on the game that a hinge is just going to slow you down. I'm sure you have noticed me get on a target, and pull my brains out trying to get my release to go, and I end up letting down because it just won't go. You don't have that problem with the evo. 
If you want to switch to a hinge do it during indoor season that way you get plenty of close range practice to get the hang of it. Right now your still very wet behind the ears so naturally it is taking you a good bit longer to get through a course than it does for most. Your focused on making sure your doing things right, and working on picking up all the little tricks that everyone else knows. Add the extra attention it will take to shoot a hinge, and all the extra let downs because the release don't want to fire, and it is gonna take you 8 hours to finish a course.
Once you get everything figured out, and know all the little tricks so you don't mentally have to talk yourself through each target it should only take about 4 hours to finish a course. That's why I said wait until you can finish in 4 hours with out feeling rushed. Once you get to that point it's obvious you have at least a decent grasp on the game, and what you are doing. Once you get to that point it is easier to tell what equipment changes are beneficial for you, and those that aren't. Like we talked about on Sunday, you have a lot to learn before the bow choice is going to make any difference, the same holds true with most accessories as well.

I just said don't take it the wrong way because I have a bad habit of things coming out differently than how I intended. I didn't want you to think that I thought you were bad, or were on the wrong track completely. I simply wanted to point out the obvious that you already know. "you still have a lot to learn" and that if you keep making changes every week your doing nothing but slowing down the learning process.

That is not saying that you shouldn't be feeling out other releases. I would just save the change for indoor season. Try as many people's releases this summer to find one that feels right in your hand. Just don't make the jump until field season is over.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

Take it from someone who just switched to a hinge. it really throws a kink in your game big time. I've always shot using back tension technique just not a hinge. I wished i had made the switch during a time with not so many shoots going on. I've got the hang of it now, just trying to get use to the finicky ness. Not to mention there are a hundred different techniques with the hinge,(push/pull, pull through, relax index-reo wilde method,tighten fist,actualy use back tension,finger slip method. Luckily you have some great shooters around that can help you out and coach you threw it. Here in Chewie land you don't have that benefit much. It's just trial and error,and AT,and youtube.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

bclowman said:


> Take it from someone who just switched to a hinge. it really throws a kink in your game big time. I've always shot using back tension technique just not a hinge. I wished i had made the switch during a time with not so many shoots going on. I've got the hang of it now, just trying to get use to the finicky ness. Not to mention there are a hundred different techniques with the hinge,(push/pull, pull through, relax index-reo wilde method,tighten fist,actualy use back tension,finger slip method. Luckily you have some great shooters around that can help you out and coach you threw it. Here in Chewie land you don't have that benefit much. It's just trial and error,and AT,and youtube.


I gotta agree... as a new shooter to field, if you have a release and method that's not giving you trouble, don't touch it.. yet.. :lol:

I started with a true backtension release (Carter Backstrap) and kind of learned the 'how to' of backtension with that.. shot it all the way through indoors and into the spring.. last summer I switched to a hinge after playing with Hornet's and finding one in the classifieds for a good price. I did suffer til almost the end of the season til I kinda got it figured out.. :lol:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I was skeptical, but I tried a Hooker and it was really something... 



No, not that kind of Hooker, get your collective minds outta the gutter. I'm talking about the release, Whalen's Hooker. It's a 2 finger based essentially on a spike model. Simple and very smooth. I've been trying one for a couple of weeks now and really like it. 

First thing I've been able to shoot with any consistency other than my Evolution.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> I was skeptical, but I tried a Hooker and it was really something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well.. I can assure you that even if you lived closer to me, I wouldn't be asking if I could borrow your hooker to try.. and if I did, I would be sure to wear a latex glove...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I gotta agree... as a new shooter to field, if you have a release and method that's not giving you trouble, don't touch it.. yet.. :lol:
> 
> I started with a true backtension release (Carter Backstrap) and kind of learned the 'how to' of backtension with that.. shot it all the way through indoors and into the spring.. last summer I switched to a hinge after playing with Hornet's and finding one in the classifieds for a good price. I did suffer til almost the end of the season til I kinda got it figured out.. :lol:


But you also picked it up much quicker then just about anyone I have seen.....your scores didn't really fall off at all last year. :wink:

But also IF he is shooting the Evo correctly a switch to a hinge will be much smoother for him then someone coming from another type of release IMO anyway.....the EVO is what put me over that "hump" with shooting a hinge correctly and consistently. 

But I couldn't shoot that thing as my main release for field :nono:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> But you also picked it up much quicker then just about anyone I have seen.....your scores didn't really fall off at all last year. :wink:
> 
> But also IF he is shooting the Evo correctly a switch to a hinge will be much smoother for him then someone coming from another type of release IMO anyway.....the EVO is what put me over that "hump" with shooting a hinge correctly and consistently.
> 
> But I couldn't shoot that thing as my main release for field :nono:


I agree with you on that. I think the Evo is a great release. That's all I shot for indoor, and will possibly use it for 900 rounds or any NAA/FITA type stuff I shoot. But, for field or 3D with any uphill/downhill, it seems to be a bit too picky. I know it's me that's causing it, but those slight variances in angles seem to change the way the shot breaks.



I'm another one that will put a vote in on the Longhorn as well. If I can find another of the older 3 finger stainless steel models, I'm going to have that too.. :wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> well.. I can assure you that even if you lived closer to me, I wouldn't be asking if I could borrow your hooker to try.. and if I did, I would be sure to wear a latex glove...


Of course, always practice safe archery.. :whoo:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Just my thoughts on the situation after reading the input form you guys. I personally think my best plan is to try out some of the hinge releases you guys are shooting, and if I find one that I like, I see no harm in me getting one and shooting it in my back yard. If at some point I get comfortable enough with it that I don't need to think about it much, then I will start using it for field. Until then, I still have the Evo to shoot. Logical thinking??


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like it, but as I say, when you come on AT you should check your logic at the door (or login button).


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Just my thoughts on the situation after reading the input form you guys. I personally think my best plan is to try out some of the hinge releases you guys are shooting, and if I find one that I like, I see no harm in me getting one and shooting it in my back yard. If at some point I get comfortable enough with it that I don't need to think about it much, then I will start using it for field. Until then, I still have the Evo to shoot. Logical thinking??


Like I said, don't hesitate to try a few, and buy one you like. But leave it in the backyard until indoor season rolls around.
There is a big difference between the field course, and the back yard. I hardly ever let down when I am shooting in the yard:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I forgot to add one of my reasons for me not really shooting a lot of different hinges vs just handling them.....

For me I already know how to shoot a hinge....they all pretty much work the same way when it comes down to it...a hinge is a hinge. But not all are created equal when it comes to size. I don't mean large vs small either. I mean the over all length of the release.

I just got my new release yesterday....If I had just picked it up and shot it I wouldn't have bought the thing for one reason. It wouldn't have felt like a good fit with my bow setup simply because it's longer then my Stan. There aren't a lot of releases out there that you can really flip back and forth with and not need to shorten or lengthen your dl or at least your loop. To get things to feel right with the new release I had to go about 4 full twist shorter 

So for me I find ones that feel good in my hand :wink:


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I just got my new release yesterday....If I had just picked it up and shot it I wouldn't have bought the thing for one reason. It wouldn't have felt like a good fit with my bow setup simply because it's longer then my Stan. There aren't a lot of releases out there that you can really flip back and forth with and not need to shorten or lengthen your dl or at least your loop. To get things to feel right with the new release I had to go about 4 full twist shorter


Casual, curious and informative question fro you Hornet. First, I am pretty sure what the new release is, looking at on myself, just the "man sized" version.:wink:

The question: Why did you change the bows DL, and not the loop length? 

Theory to me seems to lead me to the point that the bows DL (front 1/2 of the entire DL equation) should stay the same, and the back 1/2 (loop length) should change. If a person is using a kisser, for example, shortening the bows DL will change (slightly I know) the location of the kisser or other reference point, causing a person to lean into a shot and alignment. The anchor remains consistent, but nothing else does. (At least conceptually this is what I envision in my pea brain). However, shorterning the loop (back 1/2) will keep everything the same...reference points remain constant and anchor remains constant. 

Is this complete over-analyization and making something out of nuttin...?:embara:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Rolo said:


> Casual, curious and informative question fro you Hornet. First, I am pretty sure what the new release is, looking at on myself, just the "man sized" version.:wink:
> 
> The question: Why did you change the bows DL, and not the loop length?
> 
> ...


Actually changing your loop length changes where your anchor is. If the tip of your nose touches the string then changing your loop length would change where you release anchors on your jaw line.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Hammer X said:


> Actually changing your loop length changes where your anchor is. If the tip of your nose touches the string then changing your loop length would change where you release anchors on your jaw line.


I agree...if the release is the same...but if the release length is different (longer) as in Hornet's post, and if you drew and anchored in the same place (which means the bow is not at the stops) ...wouldn't the string be farther away from your nose? The added length has to go some place right?

If you drew all the way back to the stops (which wouldn't be the case in the above example) your string would be in its normal position (front 1/2), and the anchor would be farther back (back 1/2). To keep it the same...you conceiveably shorten your loop (back 1/2) to take in the added length of the release that was added to the back 1/2, moving the anchor back to the right location, all the while keeping the string in the same place while at draw.

It seems, at least to me, that you would want to take up the added length in the part of the entire draw length equation in the area it was added. In this case the additional overall draw length came from a longer release. Nothing on the bow (front 1/2) changed, so the question is why would a person want to input changes in the thing that remained the constant?


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

yes you are correct , if the length of the release is longer then you would have to change the length of the loop and peep location and possibly draw length.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

yes you are correct , if the length of the release is longer then you would have to change the length of the loop and peep location and possibly draw length. That's the headache of this sport. One small change can effect a lot of others.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rolo said:


> Casual, curious and informative question fro you Hornet. First, I am pretty sure what the new release is, looking at on myself, just the "man sized" version.:wink:
> 
> The question: Why did you change the bows DL, and not the loop length?
> 
> ...



That would work as well....however I am also still playing with the draw on the bow as it's a new bow and I have only shot it twice....so that needed tweaking anway :wink:

I have 2 loops that are a touch shorter ready for the next step if needed :wink:

but what I am saying is where the bow was....I could shoot the old release as it's a shorter release. The new one doesn't feel and isn't shootable at that length. If the draw was right for me with the old draw I would probably still end up twisting the string a twist so as to not take too much length off the loop. I don't like a real short loop


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> That would work as well....however I am also still playing with the draw on the bow as it's a new bow and I have only shot it twice....so that needed tweaking anway :wink:
> 
> I have 2 loops that are a touch shorter ready for the next step if needed :wink:
> 
> but what I am saying is where the bow was....I could shoot the old release as it's a shorter release. The new one doesn't feel and isn't shootable at that length. If the draw was right for me with the old draw I would probably still end up twisting the string a twist so as to not take too much length off the loop. I don't like a real short loop


Gotcha...and I realize that 4 twists is likely less than 1/16" so not a bid deal...just over-analyzing...:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What release are you looking/thinking about?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> What release are you looking/thinking about?


Longhorn 3 (the new one), BH 3 (had one and sold it...mistake) Ibex

Know anyone that wants a Stan Micro III lg?


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

longhorn or black hole..... both very comfortable in the hand.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rolo said:


> Longhorn 3 (the new one), BH 3 (had one and sold it...mistake) Ibex
> 
> Know anyone that wants a Stan Micro III lg?


 Same thing I am coming from....loved the handle but not the head....I gave away so many points with that thing it wasn't even funny. No more though :wink:

I shot the Longhorn 3....Braden had one that I played with last year.....Nino bought one and so did VaVince. Nino actually sold his to Vince as he loves them. I wasn't fond of them though. Just don't like the size or the finger wrap :nono: I talked to Eric Griggs the other day about the sizes and he said that he has to remember that not everyone has catchers mitt sized hands :chortle:

But I got a mini Black Hole  I messed with Shane's last year and like it but the thing was just too big for my hand.....but I got the mini site unseen....Shane told me that he and Jesse switched to the mini this year and it fits much better....Jesse and I have about the same size fingers and hands fatness wise so I knew it would be a decent fit:wink: and after having it since Fri and shooting about 50-60 arrows with it I would have to agree. My great release search of over a year is finally OVER :clap:

If you were shooting a large Micro III I would look at the mini unless you just have really "meaty" hands. The hole is close to the same size on both releases....it's just a touch smaller. The finger spacing is tighter on the black hole but feels better to me actually. I was shooting a few minutes ago and was wondering which change I like more....the bow change or the release change 

Here is a pic of the 2 together for comparison purposes :wink:


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> My great release search of over a year is finally OVER :clap:
> 
> Here is a pic of the 2 together for comparison purposes :wink:


Sure it is...:tongue:

Is that a pic of a lg stan or a med? If it is a lg, the mini may work. There was definitely plenty of room with the BH that I sold. Any idea on the diameter of the hole in the mini compared to the Carters with holes?

I am "blessed" with stubby, yet fat fingers...makes finding gloves somewhat difficult. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rolo said:


> Sure it is...:tongue:
> 
> Is that a pic of a lg stan or a med? If it is a lg, the mini may work. There was definitely plenty of room with the BH that I sold. Any idea on the diameter of the hole in the mini compared to the Carters with holes?
> 
> I am "blessed" with stubby, yet fat fingers...makes finding gloves somewhat difficult. :wink:


it is....I have played with releases....and got my hands on EVERYTHING I could. But all I have shot really for 2+ years is a Micro III :wink:

that's the Large. The medium is way to small for me


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> ...Here is a pic of the 2 together for comparison purposes :wink:


I've never shot a Blackhole, but I like the extended middle finger position and the thin neck to the head.

How slow can it go?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> I've never shot a Blackhole, but I like the extended middle finger position and the thin neck to the head.
> 
> How slow can it go?


I love this thing....like I said the original one was too big...and I didn't even really consider this one until I got a wild hair :wink: Boy am I glad I did.....

it can go as slow as you make a moon go :wink: But I shoot it with the click so I don't have mine set that slow.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I love this thing....like I said the original one was too big...and I didn't even really consider this one until I got a wild hair :wink: Boy am I glad I did.....
> 
> it can go as slow as you make a moon go :wink: But I shoot it with the click so I don't have mine set that slow.


By "original" you're meaning longhorn?

How about release thickness? Wide like a TRU ball, or narrower like the other Scotts...thin like a colby? 


For whatever reason I've tried to wean myself off of the Colby/Revenger for the last 10 years or so. Right now its the Carter Only. Comfy release but I like the simpler models...

As far as the speed goes, I don't know if the bridge over the index would interfere with a slow setting? I do like 'em slow.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

For me when picking a release... the overall size in my hand isnt near as important as to where the anchor point lines up. The length of the head is first impression, second, the number of fingers I like, followed up by overall "feel" - when I switched to BT, I shot about 15 releases to narrow down my likes and dislikes, once I got the one I was most comfortable with I called LAS the next day and haven't switched since!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> By "original" you're meaning longhorn?
> 
> How about release thickness? Wide like a TRU ball, or narrower like the other Scotts...thin like a colby?
> 
> ...


yes as it's in the Longhorn "series"...but no....original like Black Hole http://www.scottarchery.com/back-tension-releases/longhorn-series-releases-black-hole.php

the one I have is the MINI  Black Hole http://www.scottarchery.com/back-tension-releases/longhorn-series-releases-mini-black-hole.php

it's not wide and rounded but flater like most TRU Balls....

Not thin like a Colby....

it is more like the red Longhorns....but smaller and it has a hole :chortle:


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

I need a large release, one more rounded in the handle also. My TruBall Bt Gold's head touches my middle fingers knuckle which if i'm not paying attention causes miss fires as soon as start to pull back. I have to set my middle finger shallow. Throw some suggestions at me. Kind of leaning towards a longhorn. But if i bought one i would have to by a CBE sight so i could stay coordinated.:wink:


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> it's not wide and rounded but flater like most TRU Balls....
> 
> Not thin like a Colby....
> 
> it is more like the red Longhorns....but smaller and it has a hole :chortle:


Couple of more questions for you Hornet: the length of the mini, and finger spacings look similar to the Stan. How about the thickness/width? When you say it is smaller than the LH, is that meant in length, thickness or what. What is the thickness of the mini compared to the original BH?

I liked the fel of the original BH as far as thickness, but the length was definitely more than I needed, even with pudgy fingers.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Everything about the release is smaller then the original....in every way and the finger spacing is smaller. That's why it's called the mini :wink:

Finger spacing is tighter then on the Stan...in a good way IMO.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I got to really shoot this new BH....well that doesn't work :doh:

The new B Hole :chortle: and I think I am really gonna like this release  This thing is super comfy....and very smooth. No finger strain that I normally have at all....but it fills my hand up a little better  

I shot it great.....groups were great for the most part :thumb: No worse then with the Stan at any rate. So once I get used to this sucker it's gonna be heaven :dj: I shot the Stan pretty much for 3 years or so as my main release.....tried other things and didn't like anything more then that release even though I didn't really like it  and anyone that has shot with me knows I didn't like that release :chortle:

Once I get that comfortable with this release....I will do a giant happy dance. :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I got to really shoot this new BH....well that doesn't work :doh:
> 
> The new B Hole :chortle: and I think I am really gonna like this release  This thing is super comfy....and very smooth. No finger strain that I normally have at all....but it fills my hand up a little better
> 
> ...


We REALLY didn't need to know about the finger strain you get with your B hole....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> We REALLY didn't need to know about the finger strain you get with your B hole....


:chortle: That's it....I don't have any


----------

